# gidget is throwing up



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My daughter called me and told me that gidget vomitted earlier and has vomitted two more. Said she has eaten well today and still has firm stool but that was over night she was excited to get a bit of nutrical and a bit of yogurt but that was aftr she vomitted the fitst time. Says she is sleeping alot and not acting herself and looks a bit skinny right now. I would fast my adults but she is so tiny that worries me. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She may need some nausea medication from the vet. On a tiny, I wouldn't wait around or fast her to see if she improves. The little ones can go downhill so fast. Is she dehydrated? Neck skin snapping back? Are her gums tacky? Sleeping alot makes me think of hypoglycemia. I'd get some nutrical into her along with some protein. Chicken baby food is usually well tolerated. If she throws that up, then I'd get to the vet. She may need fluids.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Michelle, unfortunately with a tiny, you really can't wait it out. It's too risky. I'd just make a vet visit this evening. Keep us posted. Hope everything is okay! xxx


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Michelle, is everything okay?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sorry it took me a bit to get back to you guys. I was out of town as my husbands stepdad has prostate cancer and had surgery today. I had told my daughter to give her nutrical as soon as she told me she was acting funny. We have been giving it regularly first thing in the morning, afternoon and then before bed. When I got home I gave her a bit more with a little more yogurt and then gave her two Gerber Chicken stix. You could tell she didnt feel well but after getting that food in her (still has a big appetite) she was back to her old self again. Been playing and being silly for awhile now. I am going to watch her like a hawk tonight though ;-)

Okay, new question. I am not familiar with girls and she is "supposedly" 6 months old now, is it possible if she were 6 months old that she could be in heat? She is sitting a bit funny tonight every time she sits down and Chibi will not leave her private area alone he is just driving both Gidget and myself crazy. How would I know if she was in heat? Swelling? I know most will bleed but how much will they bleed, would they bleed on first heat?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is possible that she is in heat at 6 months, but knowing how tiny she is I would say extremely unlikely. The biggest sign is usually the swelling, they get huge down there, you might not notice any bleeding. Directly before they come into season they will mark a lot and male dogs will be fascinated by this urine, often showing the flehmen response. I would be more concerned that she might have a UTI if your boy wants to wash her there a lot.
I'm glad her tummy is better, these tinies are such a worry.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If she were 6 months old, at that size, she won't ever likely go into heat. Her reproduction system would not be developed. Not anywhere close. As Stella mentioned, I'd be concerned about a UTI. 

It's very hard to know the advice to give not knowing how old she is. :/ But the first thing you'll notice is that her vulva will be huge in comparison to normal. 

A female that matures out under 3 lbs. will rarely cycle, if ever. 

Glad to hear she seems to be feeling better. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a friend that has a true 2 to 2 1/2 lb adult female I believe she is 5 yrs old now maybe older and she has heat cycles, bleeds, etc... they never got her spayed because she is so tiny and they were scared to. So I thought it may be possible. I am in a learning process with a girl


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Michelle, I am glad Gidget is feeling better. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh and her urine seems fine, no color, odor and she doesnt seem to be urinating more than usual. We give her little time outs and put her on her pad to potty if we have her on the couch, etc.. playing and she will usually go even if it is just a tiny bit.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG went into heat at 6-7 months. She actually went into heat at the clinic waiting to be spayed. 

I would keep an eye out for a few things. UTI, Anal sacs, and see if she has any discharge in her girl area. If something did not develop proper it could cause an infection down there. Is she swollen in that area?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I have one thats under 3lbs as an adult and she had her first season at around 7 months old (before her litter sister whos 4lbs)...we have had her spayed since though...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She seems a bit swollen in that area but not majorly.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

No more throwing up?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope Gidget is feeling better today. Keep us posted. xxx


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I hope that Gidget is feeling better today!! Sending little Gidget hugs to help her feel better


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yoshismom said:


> She seems a bit swollen in that area but not majorly.


I am not a pro at heat and all that since I do not breed but that is the first sign of heat or infection. Maybe some of the pro will pop in


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Check the ingredients on those gerber chicken sticks and make sure they don't contain sugar or salt. I'd prefer the baby food (without tapioca, just the plain chicken and water formula). 

Sounds like she is doing better today and I'm glad for that!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This is what the vet always tells me to give, I do worry as the ingredients say there is onion in it, I guess in the liquid the sticks are in? I have questioned my vet on this and he has always said it isnt enough to hurt anything. It was what we had on hand as this is the meat we give to Yuka (Coatimundi) and I really didnt have anything else and wanted her to get something more bland on her tummy.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

hang on a minute, you have a pet Coati?! I love them, we have one at work, he is awesome. We need pics!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Where do you work? I have posted photos of her here in the past. I will share the links just give a minute to find them ;-)


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I work in a college that has an animal centre. We teach animal care/management so there are farm animals, domestic pets and exotics.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds really interesting


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Glad she's better now,Dottie came in heat at 6 and a half months she's had 2 since ,the last time she was swollen but no blood so not sure if she did or not,she will never be spayed as my vet said it's too risky because of her size.She's never sick but if she has a little too much food in one go she won't eat the next day,gets tummy ache and sleeps till lunchtime,i never change her food now and i still feed(small meals) 4 times a day,and she's been fine for over a year without any upsets.hope this helps


----------

